# New to Model Railroading: Any advice?



## SpartanNation2021 (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi all, 

I'm SpartanNation2021. My whole intro is in the "Introduce Yourself" section so I won't repeat it here, but needless to say, I'm interested in model railroading. I model HO scale and I want to start off small, but still have a decent amount of variety in terms of operations. I plan on the setting to be early 90s to early 00s and have the area chosen to be interchangeable in terms of railroad operating. 

Problem is, I'm not too sure where to start. I've considered a model railroad design program (or having a 3rd party doing it) but it would've been hundreds or even thousands of dollars and the TRAX program I tried using isn't exactly user friendly for me. 

Any advice is appreciated and more than welcome. 

Thanks!

-SPN


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey SPN, look in the section of this forum called Layout Design Forum. There are a variety of suggestions for designing your layout. Or just design a pattern of your own.

You'll find that using flex track (30-36" sections of bendable track) will allow you to make just about any design you like. Be sure whatever track you use to make it nickel silver...it doesn't corrode like brass or steel, and makes for LOTS less maintenance.

Welcome to this forum, and good luck! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As Fire21 suggested, the Layout Design Forum has
ideas from many modellers. The important thing
to keep in mind is that you can take an idea from one
layout, a suggestion from another, and so on, create
your own for the space you have available. 

There are basics to layout design. 

Some prefer
a continuous running track while others like to
do extensive switching...or even a combination of
the two as many of us use.

You can find very interesting train running when
you have DCC by creating a single track main with
passing sidings. You can have a train running clockwise
while another goes counterclockwise. You can see
the operating decisions that must be made so they
run without colliding.

All these ideas can be found in the two stickies of
the Layout Design Forum and the additional posts
that others have made.

As noted, by all means go with flex track it
is compatible with the turnouts and other
accessories of most other makers. While
the track on base products are satisfactory, you limit
yourself to using only that company's products. You
are also limited in the track designs. Many
of us advise against train sets that include this
type of track.

Don


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I think that coming up with a track plan yourself from scratch is much harder than many people think, especially if you don't have a lot of experience. There have been some very clever and talented people over the years that have created very good track plans. I would suggest that you look at various books and websites that have multiple plans and pick one that fits your size constraints and your interests. You can then modify or intermix plans if you feel its necessary.

Mark


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome. Good advice so far. Look in the Layout Design forum, and read a couple of the threads. There are two sticky ones with lots of ideas, and if you read a few where people ask for critiques of their design, you will get a good feel for what to avoid.

Paying someone to design your layout is expensive, yes, but there is good, easy to use software available for less than $100, and even some free ones that our good (stay away from ones tied to one particular manufacturer's track, though). My personal prefernce is AnyRail.


My othrr advice is put your wallet away for a while. Don't buy a bunch of track and rolling stock until you have decided what you're going to do.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Some help with a first railroad*

SpartanNation;

I wrote these articles for the "Beginner's Q&A" section. I think they may help you in deciding how to get started, and get the most for your money. 

View attachment WHERE DO I START.pdf


View attachment MODEL RAILROADING ON A BUDGET.pdf


Welcome, and if you have any questions, just ask.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> I think that coming up with a track plan yourself from scratch is much harder than many people think, especially if you don't have a lot of experience. There have been some very clever and talented people over the years that have created very good track plans. I would suggest that you look at various books and websites that have multiple plans and pick one that fits your size constraints and your interests. You can then modify or intermix plans if you feel its necessary.
> 
> Mark


my design process was: Put down some track, run a train over it. Did it derail? No? Put down more track. lol


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> my design process was: Put down some track, run a train over it. Did it derail? No? Put down more track. lol


Same for me...I had a lot of my track held down with just track nails for months before I glued them.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Welcome. Good advice so far...


Agree fully.





CTValleyRR said:


> My othrr advice is put your wallet away for a while. Don't buy a bunch of track and rolling stock until you have decided what you're going to do.


Yes...very sincerely. Read lots, think, ask for some clarification here and on other forums, read some more, maybe look around your town for others already in the hobby and ask to see what they do...and after several long weeks, start to buy stuff. A good idea is to get ahold of track first and begin to tinker with some rudimentary track laying. Become proficient, and then begin to design a more serious track plan and layout.

Resist the urge to purchase a great deal on a locomotive, or worse, a train 'set'. These discounts are everywhere and all year-round. They never go away. Maybe availability when stock runs out, but there are other suitable locomotives, also still 'on sale'. Who ever pays full MSRP on any vehicle they lust after? Same with hobby stuff; it's competitive, a small market, and everybody has to move stuff in order to pay for their next order.

Don't forget youtube. You'd be amazed at the product reviews, how-to's, and "Look what I built!!" videos by the dozens. You'll learn lots vicariously, and from there you can begin the process of making all the mistakes that will become part of your experience base.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

For all beginners, I recommend the NMRA Beginners Pages at 
https://www.nmra.org/beginners-guide

I find it to be a great place to start and pick up ideas.


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

I say lay some track and have fun. See what you like to do amd see where inspiration for a permanent layout comes from.

Flex track is great. I do have to keep some fixed radius curved track pieces (18") about to make sure I don't make to tight a curve.


----------



## lgrinnell (Nov 8, 2017)

Thank You


----------

